# Brown Impressions Lowrider Car Club Laredo, Texas



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)

*Brown Impressions Lowrider Car Club 30th anniversary Puro Lowrider Car Show Celebration!
All lowriders are welcomed, this is an exhibition only, non competitive event with no registration fees charged to display. Plaques will be awarded to all lowriders in attendance. Lowrider Magazine will be covering this milestone event. Hope to see you there! Thank you.
*
*Place:* Laredo Civic Center 
2400 San Bernardo
Laredo, Texas
*Date:* Sunday June 7th 2009
*Time:* 11am to 5pm
(setup 8am)
*Public Admission:* $7 presale:$5
kids 10 & under FREE
*Car & Bike registration:* Free
*For more information please call:* (956) 726-1846 or (956) 324-1313.


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)

*Celebrating 30 years of lowriding!*


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Never Change (Nov 25, 2007)

TTT
WHOS GOING....IT SEEMS IT WILL BE GOOD...IVE CALLED AND THEY SAID EVERYONE WHO ENTERS WILL GET A PLAQUE AND ITS OUTDOOR AND INDOOR..


----------



## Never Change (Nov 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THE BROWN IMPRESSIONS IN DADE CITY??


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Jun 4 2009, 11:14 PM~14099686
> *WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THE BROWN IMPRESSIONS IN DADE CITY??
> *


Still around but, on a smaller scale.


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)

*We are gonna have a great Music line up too!!!
Special performances direct from Austin, Texas by the "Cruisin Muzic King" Trampia and the up and coming Cumbia Rock/Latin Fusion band Este Vato!
Other great performers include Rapper Hostile and Mista Infa.
plus the legendary DJ "Kickback" Quiroz and many, many more......  *


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)

*More Brown Impressions Car Club rides.  *


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## IMPRESSIVE B.C. (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rey Tre_@Jun 4 2009, 11:25 PM~14100958
> *Still around but, on a smaller scale.
> *


THEY ARE STILL AROUND IN DADE CITY WHO IS IN IT ......IS GUS BACK IN BROWN IMPRESSION...


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

YEAH THATS WHAT I WANTED TO KNOW CUZ LAST I HEARD "GUS'' THE PRESIDENT OF THE DADE CITY CHAPTER WENT TO ROLLERZ ONLY.


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

:yessad:


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Jun 5 2009, 11:12 PM~14108810
> *YEAH THATS WHAT I WANTED TO KNOW CUZ LAST I HEARD "GUS'' THE PRESIDENT OF THE DADE CITY CHAPTER WENT TO ROLLERZ ONLY.
> *


True.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rey Tre_@Jun 6 2009, 05:05 AM~14110287
> *True.
> *


CONGRATS ON THE 30 YEAR ANNIVERSARY THO'. BROWN IMPRESSIONS DOING IT BIG.


----------



## IMPRESSIVE B.C. (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rey Tre_@Jun 5 2009, 04:07 PM~14106694
> *More Brown Impressions Car Club rides.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE HEK IS MY WIFE DOING THERE ......NAW BUT CONGRATS HOMIE MUCH RESPECT AND LOVE FROM IMPRESSIVE C.C. FOR YOUR 30TH ANN. YOULL CAME ALONG WAY REPRESENTING FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND REALLY NICE STYLE OF CARS FROM OG TO NEW STYLE ......


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)

*Special thanks to all the participants and performers for coming out to the show! We had an awesome time....Pics coming soon. Thank you!  *


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

PICS


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

DO U GUYS HAVE A CAR CLUB THREAD??


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

pics? :dunno:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

http://rgvlowriders.proboards.com/index.cg...play&thread=994

Here is a link with some pictures, Homeboy Chuy said this was a none competitve....this is just some peoples opinions on here!


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

that's nice puro hometown flavor...


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Jun 15 2009, 10:41 PM~14201420
> *http://rgvlowriders.proboards.com/index.cg...play&thread=994
> 
> Here is a link with some pictures, Homeboy Chuy said this was a none competitve....this is just some peoples opinions on here!
> *


*Thanks for posting this link with the nice pics....
I will be posting pictures of all the rides in attendance. We hired a bad ass photographer to take the pics.....They will be uploaded on here as soon as I get my hands on them...sorry for the wait. *


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)

*Here's just a little preview of the car show pics....Thanks for you patience.
















































Should I post the complete collection of pics bigger or at this medium size? They look better large but, what do you all prefer??? Let me know...Thanks! *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i found this

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=440545&hl=


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

WAZ GOOD HOMIES JUST STOPING BY 2 SHOW SOME LOVE FROM THERM BOUNDED BOYZ DOWN IN THE EAST COAST


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

IMPRESSIVE C.C. SHOWIN' SOME LOVE


----------



## freddy915 (Jan 1, 2008)

QUE ROLEX REYSTER!!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT


----------

